
Scroll down to see how time flies - humbertomn
http://www.maximiliankiener.com/digitalprojects/time/
======
scrumper
My fingers hurt.

I doubt it's exclusively to do with time as fraction of life. I suspect it's
more to do with novelty: when you're young, much of what you see is new so you
take it in and mull it over with some awareness. As you hit your working life,
days can blur together as you engage in the same sort of tasks over and over.
Later, as you reach mid career, most situations you encounter similarly become
routine and you don't notice stuff which may have been remarkable a few years
before. The effect is that you don't notice the weeks and months whipping by,
since much of it is tuned out by your ever-growing filters.

Thinking more, I wonder if there aren't two effects at work: one is the
fractional piece the presentation talks about: that's what makes being asked
to wait five minutes seem intolerably cruel to a four year old. Then, the
sense of time speeding up in adult life is caused by the growth of experience
and dearth of novelty.

Explains why travel keeps you young and a change is as good as a vacation.

~~~
cmccart
In addition, if fraction of life were the cause, wouldn't we expect to see
people with retrograde amnesia exhibit childlike impatience?

~~~
fnimick
As someone with retrograde amnesia, I can confirm - this is exactly what it
feels like. It's very interesting experiencing (essentially) the first few
years of your life while being fully alert and forming memories.

------
bluecmd
I never seen any sources that the "increased speed" in our time perception is
really due to "a year being a larger fraction of ones life" for example. Yet
this site states it as if it's a proven fact. I'd love to see some sources if
anyone has them.

~~~
psykovsky
In one of the first texts it says it is a theory, hence not a proven fact. At
least that's how I understood it.

~~~
tapia
Well, Relativity is a theory, but it is also a fact.

~~~
psykovsky
Is it really a fact or only taken as such?

------
niels_olson
You should disable upscrolling >:-)

Also, this doesn't intuitively work with a trackball unless you know to use
the down arrow. Trackballs? Who uses trackballs? Well, they get across screen
real estate a lot faster, IMHO.

------
ccvannorman
Love the concept. Abhor scrolling websites.

Would love to see a _better_ user experience that conveys the same message..

------
chinathrow
Nice but... page down...!?

~~~
patorjk
Same with for the spacebar key and the arrow keys :/.

------
Daenks
Excellent presentation.

~~~
vanillacedar
Thanks!

------
rrss1122
I scrolled and scrolled, saw a presentation on the perception of time, then
looked at the clock. Time did indeed fly!

------
elboru
It's interesting how this worked just fine in Edge but not in Chrome, I'll
take a look into the code later

